# web site company



## jumperted (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi folks. Interested in the web site creation. In Europe and obviously in the US, there are many many small firms developing cool sites for little money. Is that the same in Mexico particularly the small towns . Thanks for the advice and feel great to belong to this community. JT


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are such people in Mexico, for sure, designing sites in Spanish.


----------

